# What is Covenant PreMil , and Who Holds to it?



## Dachaser (Mar 17, 2017)

Is covenant pre-mill the same basically as historical premil viewpoint?
This question came up when reading a review of an Eschatology work, that seemed to be stating that NCT/Covenant Premil/Progressive Dispensational seemed to be all seeking a common point in this area?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 17, 2017)

See:
https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/what-is-covenantal-premillennialism.6901/


----------



## Dachaser (Mar 17, 2017)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> See:
> https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/what-is-covenantal-premillennialism.6901/


Thanks, and looking through those postings, would seem that there is some still some confusion over what would be seen as that position, and did have the GE Ladd textbook used at my school for NT theology, and remembered mostly his Kingdom _here_ but _not yet_ viewpoint...


----------

